# Civillités 2



## gjouvenat (1 Octobre 2001)

Je crois qu'il faut recommencer un nouveau post parce que ca suit plus... C'est ca non ??? Au bout de 20 pages plus possible de voire les autres reponse ???   
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





[31 octobre 2001 : message édité par gjouvenat]


----------



## gjouvenat (1 Octobre 2001)

Oublier ce que j'ai dit... merci au premier qui passe par la... Moderateur ou admin d'effacer ce post

Merci


----------



## jfr (2 Octobre 2001)

et si on pouvait en profiter pour enlever ce "e" inutile à la fin du mot "civilités", ça serait pas mal non plus, non? ou non?


----------



## thebiglebowsky (2 Octobre 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par jfr:
*et si on pouvait en profiter pour enlever ce "e" inutile à la fin du mot "civilités", ça serait pas mal non plus, non? ou non?    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>
------------------
...orthographiquement parlant, ce serait bien, mais quand on considère toute la douceur amicale et la rondeur syntaxique que dégage ce mot, le féminin malencontreux ne me gêne pas


----------



## alèm (2 Octobre 2001)

*salut piquette !!*





_t'as froid aux mains, Nelson?_


----------



## alèm (3 Octobre 2001)

_*Salut  sdrico !!*_


----------



## alèm (3 Octobre 2001)

*salut double mike !!*


----------



## alèm (3 Octobre 2001)

_*Salut RedKali !!*_


----------



## gjouvenat (3 Octobre 2001)

Oublions un peu... je change...   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Salut alem  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Pkoi ne pas faire des civilités entre nous ???


----------



## alèm (3 Octobre 2001)

_*Salut Grégoire Jouvenat !!*_


----------



## gjouvenat (3 Octobre 2001)

Chut fallait pas dire mon nom complet... je suis démasqué maintenant et merde...   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*Salut tout le peuple des forums MacG*


----------



## aricosec (3 Octobre 2001)

d'abord bienvenu a
REDKALI

toujours aussi rapide  ALEM ?
j'ai la parade




Hé ! Hé !

[03 octobre 2001 : message édité par aricosec]


----------



## alèm (3 Octobre 2001)

en fait j'ai installé ceci






à l'entrée  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




hé hé


----------



## gjouvenat (3 Octobre 2001)

J'ai la meme en plus petite...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Je doit pas la montrer c'est secret... mais chuttttttttt


----------



## alèm (3 Octobre 2001)

alors j'ai installé une parabole au-dessus du site






comme cela, je suis prévenu de toute arrivée (enfin presque, &lt;LeBonze&gt; se camoufle derrière la chaleur des ses poneys  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )






bon je peux reprendre mon boulot maintenant?


----------



## gjouvenat (3 Octobre 2001)

Vas y... fait ton boulot


----------



## gjouvenat (3 Octobre 2001)

Et voici lilou qui vient d'arriver parmi nous...


----------



## alèm (3 Octobre 2001)

_*Salut Griotte !!*_





j'ai connu un de tes jus qui avait 12ans : délicieux


----------



## starbus (4 Octobre 2001)

Je profitee d'une pause entre deux heures sup ,un embrayage cassé et une creve carabinée pour souhaité la bienvenue à Marco62 et une bonne santée à tous le monde.


----------



## gjouvenat (4 Octobre 2001)

salut  Baloo...

Super Baloo.... cooolll ca faisait longtemps... ca me rappelle des souvenire ca !!!


----------



## alèm (4 Octobre 2001)

_* Salut Galiminus !! & Salut ChrisP !!*_






(ça s'appelle de la _*compression de post*_, je vais essayer d'en vendre une licence à _macinside_ )


----------



## gjouvenat (4 Octobre 2001)

Salut PeterPan... Regarde qui c'est qui te dit bonjour :  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




La fée clochette ne doit pas etre très loin   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[03 octobre 2001 : message édité par gjouvenat]


----------



## alèm (4 Octobre 2001)

ben voilà

tout dé-concentré (de Bissap) je suis, je n'arrive même plus à faire fonctionner correctement mon électronique de surveillance, à peine arrivé dans ma baignoire que le sonar est tombé en panne, pas moyen de voir arriver _*Peterpan*_, euh tu peux faire une bise à Mélusine de  ma part? (cf Loisel)      
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




bon c'est pas tout, je repars réparer en fond de cale ce gniaffron de sonar     
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[03 octobre 2001 : message édité par alèm]


----------



## alèm (4 Octobre 2001)

*Salut P2r !!*


----------



## jeanba3000 (4 Octobre 2001)

j'en profite en passant pour saluer dignement ma nouvelle nouvelle signature d'aujourd'hui, et je souhaite à tous un joyeux non-anniversaire !!!

elle est pas belle la vie !?!


----------



## alèm (4 Octobre 2001)

_*Waaaaoooohhhhhh, elle est belle ta signature*_


----------



## alèm (4 Octobre 2001)

*Salut alexandre village !!*


----------



## alèm (5 Octobre 2001)

*Salut Olivian !!*


----------



## alèm (5 Octobre 2001)

*Salut tex !!*


----------



## alèm (5 Octobre 2001)

*Salut fredeix !!*


----------



## aricosec (5 Octobre 2001)

salut tous les ceusses comme ils disent ici,le papy ne peus suivre l'infernale defilé de nouveaux,je suis bien obligé de donner le bonjour par serie,donc bienvenu a tous

signe:   le paaarrrkiinnsonnniien


----------



## alèm (5 Octobre 2001)

*Salut Guy PETERMANN !!*


----------



## alèm (5 Octobre 2001)

*Salut  Claude Boulard-Kaelin !!*


----------



## starbus (5 Octobre 2001)

salut à tous ceux que j'ai loupé et un énorme salut à wyski


----------



## alèm (5 Octobre 2001)

moi je préfère le _sauvage turkey_, ah bon c'est un whisk*e*y? soorrrry, it's a terrible mistake!


----------



## Vieux Mac-User (5 Octobre 2001)

Salut les jeunes !
je viens jeter un il

-------------
Privé de signature.


----------



## alèm (5 Octobre 2001)

le jette pas trop loin, au cas où il connaitrait pas le chemin du retour


----------



## alèm (5 Octobre 2001)

_*salut Phil51 !!*_


----------



## gjouvenat (5 Octobre 2001)

_*Salut Jeanjean*_


----------



## alèm (5 Octobre 2001)

*Salut zauc !!*





_(j'ai comme l'impression que quelqu'un copie mes posts, pas toi greg?)_


----------



## gjouvenat (5 Octobre 2001)

Moi... NON


----------



## alèm (5 Octobre 2001)

_ah bon_








[05 octobre 2001 : message édité par alèm]


----------



## alèm (5 Octobre 2001)

*Salut Prométhée!!*





_euh, c'est seulement maintenant que tu arrives le feu c'est pas suffisant Prom! descends du mont Caucase, recouds ton foie, débarrasse-toi de ton aigle sempiternel et amène-nous des G5, G6, G10 etc et amène avec toi Héraclès, il peut toujours servir celui-là!_





[05 octobre 2001 : message édité par alèm]


----------



## alèm (5 Octobre 2001)

* Salut gabian2 !! *


----------



## alèm (5 Octobre 2001)

*Salut  julien Mac !!*


----------



## alèm (6 Octobre 2001)

*Salut DanYdan !!*


----------



## alèm (6 Octobre 2001)

*Salut amonbophis !!*


----------



## alèm (6 Octobre 2001)

*salut LOTHER !!*


----------



## alèm (6 Octobre 2001)

*Salut GBG !!*


----------



## alèm (6 Octobre 2001)

*Salut dolimos !!*


----------



## gjouvenat (6 Octobre 2001)

_*Salut Snoopy2a*_


----------



## aricosec (6 Octobre 2001)

VU ! mon age(et sui dotre issi)je vais quand même souhaiter
bienvenu a ce NOUVEAU MATIN


----------



## alèm (6 Octobre 2001)

*Salut daisho !!*


----------



## alèm (6 Octobre 2001)

*Salut MM !!*


----------



## alèm (6 Octobre 2001)

*salut éric !!*


----------



## alèm (7 Octobre 2001)

*Salut zébulon67 !!*





_*tournicotis, tournicotons!!*_


----------



## alèm (7 Octobre 2001)

*Salut Pololops !!*





_mince ya un truc qui me chiffone, j'ai des démangeaisons partout_





[06 octobre 2001 : message édité par alèm]


----------



## alèm (7 Octobre 2001)

*Salut gressysouv !!*


----------



## alèm (7 Octobre 2001)

*Salut karbon14 !!*





[07 octobre 2001 : message édité par alèm]


----------



## starbus (7 Octobre 2001)

Salut oko


----------



## alèm (8 Octobre 2001)

*Salut  Pimus !!*


----------



## alèm (8 Octobre 2001)

*Salut wired 92 !!*





[08 octobre 2001 : message édité par alèm]


----------



## alèm (8 Octobre 2001)

*Gute Nacht  Zarathustra !!*





_prends garde que la foule ne te réclame encore le danseur sur la corde_

[08 octobre 2001 : message édité par alèm]


----------



## aricosec (8 Octobre 2001)

aux dernieres nouvelles le sieur ALEM a installé une trappe fougniseuse de marque OUBLIETTE acheté dernierement dans une vente,il l'a installé a l'entrée de macg,et les nouveaux inscrits aussitot salués par cet affreux bonhomme,sont sacrifiés pour laisser la place a d'autres,une enquete est en cours


----------



## alèm (8 Octobre 2001)

pffffff  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



et dire que j'attends de tes nouvelles sur palabres pffff


----------



## gjouvenat (8 Octobre 2001)

_*Salut wired92*_


----------



## gjouvenat (8 Octobre 2001)

_*Salut EQUATOR*_

PS : Alem, j'aime bien ta présentation...


----------



## gjouvenat (8 Octobre 2001)

_*Salut jchristophe*_


----------



## gjouvenat (8 Octobre 2001)

*Salut booki06*


----------



## alèm (8 Octobre 2001)

*Yo yeman !!*


----------



## gjouvenat (8 Octobre 2001)

Merde... je l'ai loupé...


----------



## alèm (8 Octobre 2001)

*Salut rémi trom !!*


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (8 Octobre 2001)

parakalo volfoni


----------



## starbus (9 Octobre 2001)

Salut Sauton


----------



## starbus (9 Octobre 2001)

Salut DoubleG  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



et viendez ya des belles images
ma page


----------



## alèm (9 Octobre 2001)

*Salut french-petzouille !!*


----------



## starbus (9 Octobre 2001)

Salut à *e-zip.net*


----------



## alèm (9 Octobre 2001)

*Hello la Bête (euh) 666 plutôt !!*


----------



## alèm (9 Octobre 2001)

*Ciao volfoni !!*


----------



## gjouvenat (9 Octobre 2001)

Salut au petit philou21eme du nom...


----------



## aricosec (9 Octobre 2001)

ah  oui c'est ben vrai ça, salut a tous

bon  ! je retoune a ma transfuse,peut être a demain


----------



## gjouvenat (9 Octobre 2001)

Peut etre ??? Mais pkoi ???  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




En passant : _*Salut imgsrc*_


----------



## alèm (9 Octobre 2001)

*Salut déo !!*


----------



## alèm (9 Octobre 2001)

*Salut leone !!*





_Sergio? tu peux me signer un autographe?_


----------



## alèm (10 Octobre 2001)

*Salut Clamamo !!*


----------



## alèm (10 Octobre 2001)

_*Salut jacti !!*_





[09 octobre 2001 : message édité par alèm]


----------



## alèm (10 Octobre 2001)

*Salut arnoo25 !!*


----------



## alèm (10 Octobre 2001)

_*Salut Taho !!*_


----------



## gjouvenat (10 Octobre 2001)

Salut epiney   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Cette fois... sans présentation...


----------



## alèm (10 Octobre 2001)

_*Salut bmm2 !!*_


----------



## alèm (10 Octobre 2001)

_*   Salut doms !!   *_





[10 octobre 2001 : message édité par alèm]


----------



## aricosec (10 Octobre 2001)

j'en ais marre du SNIPPER ALEM qui va trop vite,j'ai la solution,un duel






*ps*  GJOUVENAT si je meurt je compte sur toi pour me venger





[10 octobre 2001 : message édité par aricosec]


----------



## gjouvenat (10 Octobre 2001)

He mon site... voleur....


----------



## starbus (11 Octobre 2001)

Salut *bertouille*


----------



## alèm (11 Octobre 2001)

_*   Salut bertouille !!   *_






_tu serais pas un pote à Toine?? héhé_


----------



## gjouvenat (11 Octobre 2001)

Pas de probleme... je suis la


----------



## gjouvenat (11 Octobre 2001)

Fait gaffe Alem si tu fait du mal à Aricosec... la bataille commencera


----------



## alèm (11 Octobre 2001)

_*   Salut selma !!   *_


----------



## alèm (11 Octobre 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par gjouvenat:
*Pas de probleme... je suis la*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>






  moi aussi

pour les duels, je dégaine toujours rapidement 







*hé hé* _merci greg_


----------



## alèm (11 Octobre 2001)

_*   Salut YUL44 !!   *_


----------



## alèm (11 Octobre 2001)

_*   Salut Hervé !!   *_


----------



## aricosec (11 Octobre 2001)

tiens un accueuil chaleureux
ça pourrait être mon neveu
et peut etre bien q'c'est lui
il s'appelle hervé aussi

bienvenu HERVE


----------



## alèm (11 Octobre 2001)

_*   Salut alt !!   *_


----------



## thebiglebowsky (12 Octobre 2001)

...Salut Alt !
et bienvenue d'avance à Ctrl et Del !


----------



## alèm (12 Octobre 2001)

_Thebiglebowsky est revenu_




_*   Salut mon blog !!   *_





au fait maintenant c'est toi que l'on attend sous l'arbre


----------



## thebiglebowsky (12 Octobre 2001)

Salut mon Alèm préféré !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Juste une petite incursion pour me défouler entre deux lignes de codes  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Dès que ça se tasse je viens palabrer avec vous...
Tiens-moi une place à l'ombre !
Amitiés,
theblik


----------



## alèm (12 Octobre 2001)

_*   Salut Bpatrick !!   *_


----------



## starbus (12 Octobre 2001)

*salut Dr Fatalis*






Mais ou sont passés les 4 fantastiques


----------



## starbus (12 Octobre 2001)

*salut Julious*


----------



## alèm (12 Octobre 2001)

_*   Salut Jean Olivier !!   *_


----------



## alèm (12 Octobre 2001)

_*   Buen dia Ramiro Machado !!   *_





_ben ouais, en portugues, pasque c'est comme cela que tous les portugues ils m'appellent Ramiro_


----------



## alèm (12 Octobre 2001)

_*   bonsoir tothisis !!   *_


----------



## alèm (12 Octobre 2001)

_*   bonsproutch cacaboum !!   *_


----------



## alèm (12 Octobre 2001)

_*   bonsoir zooranium !!   *_


----------



## alèm (12 Octobre 2001)

_*   bonsoir magic seb !!   *_


----------



## gjouvenat (12 Octobre 2001)

salut sty_a


----------



## alèm (12 Octobre 2001)

_*   bonjour Draz !!   *_


----------



## alèm (12 Octobre 2001)

_*   bonjour funkalee@mac.com  !!   *_


----------



## aricosec (12 Octobre 2001)

quand même ce MACG,y pas a dire ça doit être sublime,et a tout les rapides de civilitées,PREPAREZ VOUS voila un nouvel arrivage





[12 octobre 2001 : message édité par aricosec]


----------



## gjouvenat (12 Octobre 2001)

_*Salut MichelB*_


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (12 Octobre 2001)

Salut MichelB
V'là un peu de Samos des flancs brillants de l'Olympe (un nectar) 
à propos j'en ai bientôt plus de Samos  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 ...... faut économiser......  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  vivement le prochain arrivage


----------



## gjouvenat (13 Octobre 2001)

_*Salut bronson*_


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (13 Octobre 2001)

duPLESSIS pour toi ce sera un fond d'ouzo (c'est bon aussi) parce que je n'ai plus de Samos (enfin presque plus) alors

*  Parakalô sur les forums de macgeneration *


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (13 Octobre 2001)

tous ces nouveaux inscrits qui me pient ma cave de vin grecs...
Pour toi Sorel voilà un peu d' "Oeil de Perdrix" de notre bon lavaux vaudois


----------



## alèm (13 Octobre 2001)

_* Salut G. MARGUERITE  !!   *_


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (13 Octobre 2001)

bon bin G Marguerit pour toi c'est un verre d'eau et quelques olives

à moins que....
huhuhu voilà un fond de "Gewurt Straminer" d'Alsace (1986) c'est du bon......
*  SO
Willkommen auf den Forumen Macgeneration *


----------



## alèm (13 Octobre 2001)

_* Salut ymer  !!   *_


----------



## gjouvenat (13 Octobre 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par alèm:
*



   bonjour funkalee@mac.com  !!   



*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>


Lui il s'est brouter... il a inversé le nom avec l'adresse e-mail !!!


----------



## alèm (13 Octobre 2001)

_* Salut lako  !!   *_


----------



## alèm (13 Octobre 2001)

_* Salut ankange  !!   *_


----------



## alèm (13 Octobre 2001)

_* Salut Kalounda  !!   *_


----------



## alèm (13 Octobre 2001)

_* Salut Pousse  !!   *_


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (13 Octobre 2001)

Pousse pour toi je sors du porto de Porto justement

Bienvenue


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (13 Octobre 2001)

Bien sûr.... voilà la bouteille





à ta santé, Alèm


----------



## alèm (13 Octobre 2001)

merci, je vais encore rêver de Rosarinho ce soir moi je le sens


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (13 Octobre 2001)

Crüniac je voulais t'offrir du Saké mais vu la gueule de bois que j'ai chopée en offrant des verres aux nouveaux à tout bout de champ ce sera

*  Double verveine pour tout le monde *
et bienvenue sur macg


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (14 Octobre 2001)

salut Romu pour toi un peu d'esprit de canne, non?

Bienvenue


----------



## alèm (14 Octobre 2001)

_* Salut romuelloco  !!   *_





_plus on est de fous, plus on rit_


----------



## alèm (14 Octobre 2001)

_* Salut numéro6  !!   *_





_i'm not a number, i'm a free man!_


----------



## alèm (14 Octobre 2001)

_* Salut gurruchaga  !!   *_





_et Bartoloméo Dias, il arrive quand?_


----------



## alèm (14 Octobre 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Ouizard:
*Pousse pour toi je sors du porto de Porto justement*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

euh, tu peux m'en servir deux ou trois verres juste pour me rappleler le pays


----------



## alèm (14 Octobre 2001)

_* Salut Christophe DIDIER  !!   *_


----------



## alèm (14 Octobre 2001)

_* Salut iclems  !!   *_


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (14 Octobre 2001)

iClems que dirais-tu d'un bon fendant valaisan????


Bienvenue


----------



## alèm (14 Octobre 2001)

_* Salut NeoBoo  !!   *_


----------



## alèm (14 Octobre 2001)

_* Salut  taliesin666  !!   *_


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (14 Octobre 2001)

*  Parakalô Callo 

ouelkome to zis foreum*


----------



## alèm (14 Octobre 2001)

_* Bonne digestion Dark-G3  !!   *_


----------



## alèm (15 Octobre 2001)

_* Salut Diyo  !!   *_


----------



## alèm (15 Octobre 2001)

_* Salut fvrevgrfvbrtv !!   *_





[14 octobre 2001 : message édité par alèm]


----------



## alèm (15 Octobre 2001)

_* Happy Day Richie !!   *_


----------



## alèm (15 Octobre 2001)

_* bonsoir CMA !!   *_


----------



## alèm (15 Octobre 2001)

_* blupblup Bloups !!   *_


----------



## alèm (15 Octobre 2001)

_* bonsoir jeanloup !!   *_


----------



## alèm (15 Octobre 2001)

_* bonne nuit macandbass !!   *_


----------



## alèm (15 Octobre 2001)

_* Bon Appétit callo  !!   *_


----------



## alèm (15 Octobre 2001)

_* bonjour fgalmich !!   *_


----------



## alèm (15 Octobre 2001)

* Au Revoir Thebiglebowsky !!*


----------



## gjouvenat (15 Octobre 2001)

A non.... pas the big.... non pas lui


----------



## le chapelier fou (16 Octobre 2001)

coucou tout le monde


----------



## alèm (16 Octobre 2001)

_* bonjour BIGJIM !!   *_









_* bonjour le chapelier toqué et fou !!   *_


----------



## alèm (16 Octobre 2001)

_* bonjour bpmc !!   *_





[15 octobre 2001 : message édité par alèm]


----------



## alèm (16 Octobre 2001)

_* bonjour jimpi !!   *_


----------



## alèm (16 Octobre 2001)

_* bonjour Sylvain@ibook !!*_


----------



## alèm (16 Octobre 2001)

_*bienvenue rico_fr  !!*_





[15 octobre 2001 : message édité par alèm]


----------



## alèm (16 Octobre 2001)

_*bienvenue chris.viguier   !!*_


----------



## alèm (16 Octobre 2001)

_*bonne nuit pote   !!*_


----------



## alèm (16 Octobre 2001)

_* bonjour arank !!   *_






le smiley triste est dû au départ de Thebig


----------



## alèm (16 Octobre 2001)

_*bonjour pvk !!*_


----------



## Taho! (16 Octobre 2001)

ok, maintenant, je sais comment on fait pour devneir membre d'elite, il suffit de laisser plein de posts pour dire bonjour aux nouveaux (je viens juste de lire l'intégralité des 7 (ouf !) pages et je viens de voir que tu m'avais dit bonjour toi aussi !)

mais comment il fait alèm pour tous les chopper

sachez en tout cas que je regertte le départ de big, car c'est un tres bon film ! (heu)

continuez ainsi ! dommage que ca soit aussi peu lu ! 

heu bonjour les gars !


----------



## alèm (16 Octobre 2001)

fouille un peu dans les forums et tu verras qu'il y avait un sujet civilités (1 donc) et tu verras un joli et long fil

quand au fait de devenir membre d'élite, ce n'est pas le but, par contre je pense que renseigner les gens est *le moyen* de le devenir

on pourrait considérer ces posts comme du spam mais je jure que cela n'en est pas, j'ai bien exploré les forums (j'ai autant de boulot que toi   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  ) pour savoir que poster dans civilités ne pose aucun problème car je le répète le but n'était pas de devenir membre d'élite (au contraire de macinside   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  ) mais de mettre de la bonne humeur
avec les membres férocement habituels du bar, nous formons une communauté (rien quà voir sur les forums de palabres) 

mais tu peux voir (auj' sur la ram) que pour l'entraide et dans le sujet "photo numérique" du forum périphériques que je suis très sérieux parfois  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




_bon, fini de parlimenter, on se pousse, que je finisse de balayer ce hall avant que d'autres nouveaux arrivent_


----------



## alèm (16 Octobre 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Taho:
*et je viens de voir que tu m'avais dit bonjour toi aussi !*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

et à Didier Guillion et même à Cocoa   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 <BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Taho:
*mais comment il fait alèm pour tous les chopper
*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

ça c'est un secret   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*héhé*






quand à l'abandon du Mac par thebig, c'est une perte immense et un retour aux sources pour lui, mais il reviendra, ici ou ailleurs


----------



## alèm (16 Octobre 2001)

_*bonjour leaalba !!*_


----------



## Taho! (16 Octobre 2001)

l'arbre à palabres, ca parle de quoi ? tu crois que je serais accepté ?

non, bien entendu, mon but n'est pas de devnir membre d'elite (je m'en fous, mais pas tant que ca !), mais d'essayer de renseigner ceux qui sont comme moi du bon coté de la force

_Anakin, nous surveyons votre avenir_ a bientot donc big !


----------



## Taho! (16 Octobre 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par alèm:
*fouille un peu dans les forums et tu verras qu'il y avait un sujet civilités (1 donc) et tu verras un joli et long fil*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

je te crois sur parole, mais j'ai deja assez à lire comme ca avec les messages recents si en plus je vais lire les vieux messages !


----------



## Taho! (16 Octobre 2001)

_*bonjour Julien Mac !!*_





Grillé !!


----------



## alèm (16 Octobre 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Taho:
*l'arbre à palabres, ca parle de quoi ? tu crois que je serais accepté ?*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

oui mais bon ya pas de mac sur l'arbre donc à toi d'aller voir, tu peux toujours t'inscrire, ya que sirmacgrégor qui subit un bug à l'inscription et les admins ne sont pour rien là-dedans (j'en suis un!)

quand au fait qu'il ya bcp de sujets, je dois t'avouer qu'il y en a encore plus depuis ton arrivée   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Taho! (existe aussi en version Hdi 136ch)


----------



## alèm (16 Octobre 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Taho:
*Grillé !!  *<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

je peux pas tout faire (cf Hotline)

euh par contre tu pourrais utiliser une autre présentation, merci, ici chacun la sienne


----------



## Taho! (16 Octobre 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par alèm:
*euh par contre tu pourrais utiliser une autre présentation, merci, ici chacun la sienne    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

si je peux pas t'embeter tranquile ! c'est la dernière fois promis ou alors je prends une autre présentation !

et puis je suis plus TDI 150 4 motion (mais je dois me contenter de moins)

j'irais faire un tour sous le baobab si je m'installe pas à gre !


----------



## alèm (16 Octobre 2001)

*bonjour Arché euh Brigitte Bardot !!*


----------



## archeos (16 Octobre 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par alèm:
*mais tu peux voir (auj' sur la ram) que pour l'entraide et dans le sujet "photo numérique" du forum périphériques que je suis très sérieux parfois   
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Tiens, jamais lu ce forum, méfie-toi Taho, ces paroles n'engagent que ceux qui y croient


----------



## archeos (16 Octobre 2001)

Et tu lis tout les profils en plus ?


----------



## alèm (16 Octobre 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par archeos:
*Et tu lis tout les profils en plus ?   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

*hé hé hé *


----------



## alèm (17 Octobre 2001)

*bonjour paul.john !!*


----------



## le chapelier fou (17 Octobre 2001)

moi, je souhaite la bienvenu à brigitte bardot, parce qu'avec un pseudo pareil, cette charmante personne mérite tout les honneurs (en espérant qu'il ou elle n'adhère pas aux idées politiques de BB), allez Salur à toi brigitte


----------



## le chapelier fou (17 Octobre 2001)

moi, je souhaite la bienvenu à brigitte bardot, parce qu'avec un pseudo pareil, cette charmante personne mérite tout les honneurs (en espérant qu'il ou elle n'adhère pas aux idées politiques de BB), allez Salut à toi brigitte


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (17 Octobre 2001)

Non, rassurez vous, je connais bien ce Brigitte Bardot, son idéologie est à mi-chemin d'un sectarisme Pommed'apien et d'un amour pour les équidés proche de celui qu'un certain &lt;Le Bonze&gt; voue aux poneys  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



il a atteint un équilibre en somme


----------



## le chapelier fou (17 Octobre 2001)

eh, c'est walt disney   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




on a une belle au bois dormant et un chapelier toqué.

moi, je vous le dis, ça dérape ces forums, bientôt on aura bambi   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




merci ma chère belle (n'y voyez pas d'insitation à quoi que ce soit dans cette formule), je pense aussi que notre BB sera quelqu'un de très bien.

sinon, je ne le salurais pas du chapeau


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (17 Octobre 2001)

Tiens il y a de la transmission de pensée dans l'air   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  : bienvenue Bambi


----------



## alèm (17 Octobre 2001)

*bonjour yvesrb !!*


----------



## alèm (17 Octobre 2001)

*bonjour PascalR !!*


----------



## archeos (17 Octobre 2001)

Tiens, j'arrive à en voir un réel en premier, alors je souhaite avec les bras grands ouverts et un grand sourire la bienvenue à REMANDET


----------



## alèm (17 Octobre 2001)

ça fait 5 heures que j'essaye de savoir si mon graveur est mort alors je ne peux pas tout faire

pff et je vais pas être là souvent avec des histoires de QPS à la con qui me pète dans les mains

je vais faire comme big moi, je vais faire un tour à la campagne sans ordi qui plante comme une brêle

vive mon Nikon FM qui fête ses 25 ans, imaginez, 25 ans et pas un bug, même pas déchiré une pelloche

pfff technologie à la con


----------



## archeos (17 Octobre 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par alèm:
*ça fait 5 heures que j'essaye de savoir si mon graveur est mort alors je ne peux pas tout faire

pff et je vais pas être là souvent avec des histoires de QPS à la con qui me pète dans les mains



*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Ah c'est pour ça
ça me fait penser au mien qui ne veut plus s'ouvrir depuis que je l'ai un peu brassé avec un CD dedans


----------



## alèm (17 Octobre 2001)

_*bonjour PatNat !!*_


----------



## aricosec (17 Octobre 2001)

*bonjour alem*


----------



## alèm (17 Octobre 2001)

*bonjour alem*





non 





*bonjour alèm !!*






*oui*





*bonjour absolut aricover !!*





*héhé*


----------



## alèm (17 Octobre 2001)

*bonjour FC !!*





[16 octobre 2001 : message édité par alèm]


----------



## le chapelier fou (17 Octobre 2001)

euh, excusez, mais il y a vraiment quelqu'un avec bambi comme pseudo ?

si c'est le cas, quelqu'un peut il prendre Rox ou Roucky histoire qu'on assume à fond notre coté "walt disney et l'apocalypse" (je cite denis duclot pour ceux qui ce demande d'où ça sort ce truc)


----------



## alèm (17 Octobre 2001)

*bonjour Bilbo !!*


----------



## alèm (17 Octobre 2001)

*Salut Grand !!*


----------



## alèm (17 Octobre 2001)

*Salut Rooten !!*


----------



## alèm (18 Octobre 2001)

*Salut dafaz !!*


----------



## alèm (18 Octobre 2001)

*Salut jeanlefort2 !!*





_j'ai hurlé de joie, j'avais cru lire jean rochefort_


----------



## alèm (18 Octobre 2001)

*Salut toto158 !!*


----------



## alèm (18 Octobre 2001)

*Salut Intouchable !!*


----------



## alèm (18 Octobre 2001)

*Komban-wa  bigben !!*


----------



## alèm (18 Octobre 2001)

*Ohayo Gozaïmass Daffyb !!*


----------



## Taho! (18 Octobre 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par alèm:
*



bonjour Bilbo !!



*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

manque plus que frodon est gandalf et on aura fait le tour de l'anneau !   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




et bienvenue aussi !


----------



## alèm (18 Octobre 2001)

*Konnichi-wa  JC en AME !!*


----------



## alèm (18 Octobre 2001)

*guten Tag Eclipse!!*


----------



## Silverscreen (19 Octobre 2001)

Salut à tous. Et à Àlem et ceux-sses que j'ai rencontrés dans "Réagissez" en particulier.


----------



## alèm (19 Octobre 2001)

*Salut olit!!*





_j'y serais bien resté_


----------



## alèm (19 Octobre 2001)

*Salut sok !!*


----------



## alèm (19 Octobre 2001)

*Salut nat !!*


----------



## alèm (19 Octobre 2001)

*Salut pierre-yves mevel !!*


----------



## alèm (19 Octobre 2001)

*Buo tard seborus !!*


----------



## gribouille (19 Octobre 2001)

lo titi51


----------



## starbus (19 Octobre 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par gribouille:
*lo titi51*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Un grand*merci* ça fait plaisir de voir le grand *Alèm* se faire griller.




A ta santée.


----------



## alèm (19 Octobre 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par starbus:
*

Un grandmerci ça fait plaisir de voir le grand Alèm se faire griller.




A ta santée.     
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>


_ce que tu crois..._






sérieusement le jeu ne m'amuse plus du tout, personne ne lisant ces posts!    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





voilà, le fin mot, *j'arrête de poster dans civilitées*





[18 octobre 2001 : message édité par alèm]


----------



## starbus (19 Octobre 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par alèm:
*


ce que tu crois...







sérieusement le jeu ne m'amuse plus du tout, personne ne lisant ces posts!     
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





voilà, le fin mot, j'arrête de poster dans civilitées





[18 octobre 2001 : message édité par alèm]*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Oh le mauvais joueur


----------



## alèm (19 Octobre 2001)

attends, j'ai attendu une heure pour  que quelqu'un dise bonjour à titi51, je ne posterais plus, ce n'est pas m'être fait griller   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




tu es nouveau Starbus mais avec tout le respect que je te dois *frère de l'arbre*, tu devrais aller voir là

tu trouveras des civilités à n'en plus finir, il ya 500 posts   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  (dont pas mal de moi   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  )


----------



## starbus (19 Octobre 2001)

Woaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
Suceptible le bonhomme.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Mais je n'attendais rien de moins


----------



## alèm (19 Octobre 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par starbus:
*Woaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
Suceptible le bonhomme.*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

bah ou, forcément c'est un tout un mythe qui s'écroule, Alèm qui laisse rentrer les newbies sans leur dire bonjour et tu verras dans 10 jours on en parlera encore   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	













et forcément susceptible, il court la rumeur que alèm a l'égo aussi surdimensionné que Yama


----------



## [MGZ]Toine (19 Octobre 2001)

je comprend comme ca se fait que Alèm est déjà presque 1500 posts


----------



## fanou (19 Octobre 2001)

j'ai du louper le début...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



mais bon
SALUT TOUT LE MONDE   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	












VOILA
I am happy


----------



## alèm (19 Octobre 2001)

*Bonjour passeparla !!*





_bande de médisants_


----------



## gribouille (19 Octobre 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par alèm:
*
 il court la rumeur que alèm a l'égo aussi surdimensionné que Yama    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

taiiin... tu dois avoir un de ces problèmes de poid et de chaussures alors ...


----------



## archeos (19 Octobre 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par alèm:
*attends, j'ai attendu une heure pour  que quelqu'un dise bonjour à titi51, je ne posterais plus, ce n'est pas m'être fait griller    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



tu trouveras des civilités à n'en plus finir, il ya 500 posts    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  (dont pas mal de moi    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  )*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>
Oui, tu étais ces derniers temps le seul à porter le flambeau des us netiques que aricosec avait allumé naguère, car nous nous étions déchargé sur tes épaules de cette tâche de chaque instant. (ça va ou j'en rajoute une couche ?)
Et salutations à Bobo, qui est un des seuls cinq membres encore debout à cette heure


----------



## Bilbo (19 Octobre 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par alèm:
*



bonjour Bilbo !!



*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Râle pas alèm, le mien c'est toi qui l'a eu. 

 <BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Taho:
*et bienvenue aussi !*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>
Et merci à Taho, et aux autres aussi parce-que je comprends bien qu'il ne faut pas tous s'y mettre. Ça fait chaud au coeur.


----------



## alèm (19 Octobre 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par archeos:
*Oui, tu étais ces derniers temps le seul à porter le flambeau des us netiques que aricosec avait allumé naguère, car nous nous étions déchargé sur tes épaules de cette tâche de chaque instant. (ça va ou j'en rajoute une couche ?)*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Te souviens-tu de cette époque où Les vieux croulants désertaient peu à peu les forums et où la relève fut prise par Rico et ses sujets de 25 pages et 500 posts ("Roman"-"Civilitées") et où Touba fusait de partout et de nulle part pour sauver les pauvres macusers en mal d'encodages Texte   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




je ne râle pas, je dis plus bonjour   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




d'ailleurs personne, il m'a amené des croissants pour me remercier   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




fais gaffe girb, j'ai trouvé sur ta page une photo de toi





et même une vidéo sur 
Amok





*hé hé*


----------



## thebiglebowsky (19 Octobre 2001)

Top la vidéo !!!
C'est Ellen et Lila qui y figurent aussi ???


----------



## alèm (19 Octobre 2001)

Brenda = Ellen, Lila=Lili, Babette= Api   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










(Bengilli, c'est le monstre que l'on aperçoit   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## starbus (20 Octobre 2001)

Je voulais redynamiser le sujet, j'ai réussi mais on en oublie les nouveaux.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Alors salutation à *izostar3d*




Et n'oublier pas de venir faire un tour sur L'arbre
Eh além je n'oublie pas que c'est toi qui m'a salutationner mais au niveau de l'égo je suis candidat au titre d'*Empereur des mégalo*


----------



## starbus (20 Octobre 2001)

Aller hop là, je remplace alèm mais ça vas etre dur vu que je ne suis pas connecté 24h/24 alors filez un coup de main siouplais.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Salutation à *Julien Vitre*




En plus je n'ai pas la verve du grand maître alèm


----------



## gribouille (20 Octobre 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par alèm:
*
fais gaffe girb, j'ai trouvé sur ta page une photo de toi




*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

mais non ça c'est Veejee... l'idole de Number one


----------



## starbus (20 Octobre 2001)

Et salutationsà:
*Coco bongo*




Et venez faire un tour sur L'arbre


----------



## starbus (20 Octobre 2001)

*pitier Alèm me laisse pas tous seul.*


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (20 Octobre 2001)

décholé, lé moschieu, il m'a dit de vous dile qu'il est palti poul tlavailler tresch chemaines, il vous chouhaite bien du courache pour votre tache, à bientot qu'il à dit auschi


----------



## starbus (21 Octobre 2001)

Y peut pas il à laicher sa valiche en cartoune  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



En tous les cas salutation à:
*Testeur*


----------



## barbarella (21 Octobre 2001)

bonne nuit à tous


----------



## archeos (22 Octobre 2001)

Pas encore, je viens juste d'arriver !
et salut au plus " 1984 " de nos membres, -=\215HD/=-


----------



## archeos (22 Octobre 2001)

Et rebienvenue à Ouizard, qui nous revient d'Italie

[22 octobre 2001 : message édité par archeos]


----------



## gjouvenat (22 Octobre 2001)

Bienvenue bienvenue


----------



## archeos (22 Octobre 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par gjouvenat:
*Bienvenue bienvenue   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	














*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

*Gag !*


----------



## gjouvenat (22 Octobre 2001)

Et non c'est po un gag.... Il y a un gars qui s'appelle bienvenue


----------



## archeos (22 Octobre 2001)

Oui, mais le gag c'est le posteur  qui s'est inscrit sous ce nom !
rien contre toi greg


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (24 Octobre 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Azoée:
*Tiens il y a de la transmission de pensée dans l'air    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  : bienvenue Bambi   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Merci Azoée, toi au moins tu es prompte  à me souhaiter la bienvenue


----------



## gjouvenat (24 Octobre 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par archeos:
*Oui, mais le gag c'est le posteur  qui s'est inscrit sous ce nom !
rien contre toi greg   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Arf mais je savais....






Salut Benjos !!!


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (24 Octobre 2001)

Pour la première fois dans ce thread, il sera souhaité la malvenue a quelqu'un qui ne vient que pour interpeller et polémiquer avec un de nos membres estimés. Donc, qui que vous soyez Jon, il est bien facile de se cacher sous un pseudo pour ainsi prendre à partie aussi bassement quelqu'un. Je ne vous salue pas


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (24 Octobre 2001)

Bienvenue à Soto


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (24 Octobre 2001)

en suite au post deux messages plus haut
Et en plus, dans un sujet consacré à la détente !


----------



## thebiglebowsky (24 Octobre 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Brigitte Bardot:
*Pour la première fois dans ce thread, il sera souhaité la malvenue a quelqu'un qui ne vient que pour interpeller et polémiquer avec un de nos membres estimés. Donc, qui que vous soyez Jon, il est bien facile de se cacher sous un pseudo pour ainsi prendre à partie aussi bassement quelqu'un. Je ne vous salue pas*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>
-------------------------
Alors là ! Brigitte, je range mes opposums et je deviens membre actif de ton association !
Inutile de dire que je cautionne ton post à 100 %
Amitiés,
thebig


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (24 Octobre 2001)

Je crois que je préfére que tu ne t'inscrives pas dans ce genre d'association ...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  dans le monde réel. Elles ont des accointances qui ne me plaisent guère.
Si tu parles de l'ADFo(pê) (celle qui protège les faons et peut-être les opposums) je ne voudrais pas faire chuter une si prometteuse start-up.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Mais très flatté(e) d'interesser un si fringant gaillard


----------



## thebiglebowsky (24 Octobre 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Brigitte Bardot:
*Je crois que je préfére que tu ne t'inscrives pas dans ce genre d'association ...   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  dans le monde réel. Elles ont des accointances qui ne me plaisent guère.
*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>
-------------------
...je ne parlais pas de "l'autre" !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 - je m'adressais à la posteuse (au posteur ??? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) sympa de MacG qui, comme tout un chacun, s'abrite derrière un pseudo  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Tu dois te douter qu'avec mon pseudo, je suis très loin de cautionner ses accointances  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Amitiés,
thebig


----------



## archeos (24 Octobre 2001)

salut Pixel 94, et bienvenue dans les forums de monde du graphisme


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (24 Octobre 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par thebiglebowsky:
* je m'adressais à la posteuse (au posteur ??? )*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Mais qui est cette posteuse mystère ?


----------



## thebiglebowsky (24 Octobre 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Azoée:
*
Mais qui est cette posteuse mystère ?*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>
---------------------
Nom de nom, les vieux gars !!!
Le post de Azoée m'a mis la puce à l'oreille (normal quand on parle de Brigitte Bardot  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




).
Allez donc un peu zieuter du côté de son adresse e-mail - j'en suis encore toute retournée (ça y est, je mélange masculin et féminin...tant pis...).
Dites-moi, soit que j'ai rêvé ou que ce n'est que pure coïncidence ??? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



En attendant, je fais rugir mon 56K pour recevoir votre avis !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






(...je vous rassure, ma moquette est encore entière...! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## baax (24 Octobre 2001)

bon sang de bonsoir Dude, tu suis ce qu'il se dit dans ces forum ou quoi ??


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (24 Octobre 2001)

je vOus RasSUrE, c   n ' es                              ence
                               E         T que PurE coïNcid


----------



## thebiglebowsky (24 Octobre 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par baax:
*bon sang de bonsoir Dude, tu suis ce qu'il se dit dans ces forum ou quoi ??*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>
---------------
Euh ! Baax ! J'ai raté quelque chose entre deux épouillages d'opposums ????


----------



## archeos (24 Octobre 2001)

remonte page 8


----------



## thebiglebowsky (24 Octobre 2001)

Merci Archeos !
Tu as empêché que je sombre dans le ridicule  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 - Merci !
Et dire que je me suis goinfré lorsque le Jedi avait fait une bourde dans un autre article !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Un partout, Jedi !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Mes excuses !


----------



## archeos (24 Octobre 2001)

De rien, the dude ! C'est juste un vomi pour tout les pets que je te doit.
Et bienvenue à GSTOOL !

ps : pardon GSTOOL de t'accueillir au milieu de tant de vulgarités, mais j'épargne les posts, je me vois mal membre d'élite


----------



## gjouvenat (25 Octobre 2001)

Bonjour bklein


----------



## gjouvenat (25 Octobre 2001)

Salut messire...

Messire... un sarrasin !!


----------



## aricosec (26 Octobre 2001)

mon pauvre SUPEROLAND

pardonne aux posteurs frelatés
qui ne sont que des rénégats
qui confondent civilités
avec un monceau de fatras
c'est sur ont peut leurs pardonner
il n'ont pas eu d'education
et pas même une bonne fessée
sur ce qui s'appelle un fion
je n'ai pas peur de les nommées
mon adresse ils ne connaissent pas
et puis un verre de l'amitié
un jour nous réconciliera
je ne veux pas en oublier
mais ne citerai que ceux là
le DUDE,ARCHIE,et L'ALEMétte
y'a même un certain GJOUVENAT
je n'ai pas vu la GRIBOUILLETTE
qu'il se console je l'oublie pas
si vous voulez me faire ma fête 
je vous attend au bar TOUBA

bienvenue SUPEROLAND


----------



## gjouvenat (26 Octobre 2001)

Salut taillefer


----------



## aricosec (26 Octobre 2001)

aujourddhui 26 octobre 2001
demain 27 octobre 2001
c'est bien

bienvenue OLICMC


----------



## gjouvenat (26 Octobre 2001)

Salut cuzub


----------



## baax (27 Octobre 2001)

bienvenu pastagas, quand tu as 102 messages préviens moi ! on fetera ca avec un 102 !


----------



## gjouvenat (27 Octobre 2001)

Heu hier 25 octobre   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Salut cuzub !!!

Et au revoir l'Amiral pense à nous de temps en temps


----------



## gjouvenat (28 Octobre 2001)

Je trouve que le sujet est de moin en moin actif pas vous ?

en attendant bonsoir 8545...

Ou la j'allait mettre bonjour a 1h40 moi !!!


----------



## alèm (28 Octobre 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par gjouvenat:
*Je trouve que le sujet est de moin en moin actif pas vous ?*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

_*Ah bon?????????????*_


----------



## alèm (28 Octobre 2001)

_*Salut Binchou !!*_


----------



## archeos (28 Octobre 2001)

Salutations, personne !
Ton ami Ulysses est déjà là.


----------



## gjouvenat (28 Octobre 2001)

Archeos tu es plus rapide que moi !!!


----------



## alèm (28 Octobre 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par archeos:
*Salutations, personne !
Ton ami Ulysses est déjà là.*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Archéos avec des réflexions pareilles (bravo encore archéos 2 fois de suite que tu me stupéfie   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  )
tu m'as redonné envie de me plonger dans l'Odyssée (voir dans les éditions Babel, la traduction est charmante   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## archeos (28 Octobre 2001)

Oui ? la traduction est moins lourde que chez la concurrence , Plus propice à la compréhension des sens multiples ? Je n'ai lu cette uvre qu'une fois, et je n'y connais rien en éditeurs de classiques


----------



## alèm (28 Octobre 2001)

oui, tout cela et plus encore (merveilleusement elliptique, joliment poétique et fidèle à la rêverie!)
es expressions comme  "l'aube aux doigts de rose", "Quels mots ont franchi l'enclos de tes dents?" et tout ce qui suit

"Muse, dis-moi l'homme inventif, qui erra si longtemps,
Lorsqu'il eut renversé les murs de la sainte Ilion,
Qui visita bien des cités, connut biens des usages,
et eut à endurer bien des souffrances sur les mers,
Tandis qu'il luttait pour sa vie et le retour des siens "

tu entendras parler de Zeus l'assembleur de nuages, de Poseïdon l'Ebranleur du sol (je sens déjà quelques railleries poindre), d'Hermes le messager Tueur d'Argus et d'Athéna aux yeux brillants, la liste est longue, toute aussi longue que le retour d'Ulysse en sa patrie

_Heureux qui comme Ulysse _ enfin, Brassens ne parlait pas du même   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[28 octobre 2001 : message édité par alèm]


----------



## archeos (28 Octobre 2001)

merci, toi aussi tu me donnes envie de le relire
 <BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par alèm:
*
Heureux qui comme Ulysse  enfin, Brassens ne parlait pas du même    
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Le film m'a ému pourtant, et la chanson colle parfaitement ; une des meilleures BOF que j'ai jamais entendu


----------



## alèm (29 Octobre 2001)

_*Salut LoicOuvrard !!*_


----------



## aricosec (29 Octobre 2001)

bienvenue hibou  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








  bienvenue genou  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








  bienvenue caillou  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








  BIENVENU BINCHOU  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[28 octobre 2001 : message édité par aricosec]


----------



## gjouvenat (29 Octobre 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par alèm:
*

Ah bon?????????????









*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>


Ben voui alem... depuis deux jours plus rien presque !!!! Fallait pas partir en vacances !!!


----------



## alèm (29 Octobre 2001)

_*Salut ffab !!*_


----------



## alèm (29 Octobre 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par gjouvenat:
*


Ben voui alem... depuis deux jours plus rien presque !!!! Fallait pas partir en vacances !!!



*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

je suis pas en vacances, je bosse  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



pour une fois que je trouve assez de courage et de motivation (une tour G4 en Janvier)


----------



## benjamin (29 Octobre 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par gjouvenat:
*Archeos tu es plus rapide que moi !!!



*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Il faut attendre la nuit pour pouvoir griller archeos et alèm et souhaiter tranquillement la bienvenue à PAW


----------



## gjouvenat (29 Octobre 2001)

Et voila, bonjour mvpfef


----------



## archeos (29 Octobre 2001)

Par contre le jour revenu :
_Par les pouvoirs exceptionnels qui me sont conférés, j'ai l'honneur_*marti*_ de vous souhaiter la bienvenue sur les forums macgeneration_
et tu seras aussi le bienvenue sous 
L'arbre à palabres

[29 octobre 2001 : message édité par archeos]


----------



## alèm (30 Octobre 2001)

_*Salut kernass !!*_









_gregounet, j'aurais plutot mis chants, perso, mais bon t'es trop jeune pour avoir connu le bloubiboulga d'Alèm à chaque tiot déj'!   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_


----------



## benjamin (30 Octobre 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par alèm:
*






Salut kernass !!







*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

...t'es trop rapide, alèm
vraiment


----------



## alèm (30 Octobre 2001)

_*shalôm azatoth !!*_


----------



## alèm (30 Octobre 2001)

_*shalôm frewa !!*_


----------



## benjamin (30 Octobre 2001)

alèm n'est plus là...alors c'est moi qui te souhaite la bienvenue, DJ Matt


----------



## gjouvenat (30 Octobre 2001)

Et voici venu, le temps des rires et des champs, avec casimir....

Bonjour et bienvenu parmis vous casimir


----------



## gjouvenat (30 Octobre 2001)

Et ben moi je souhaite le bienvenu à tabotabo


----------



## thebiglebowsky (30 Octobre 2001)

Malgré qu'il soit précédé de la fâcheuse réputation d'être assez "collant", je souhaite quand même la bienvenue à "Scotch"


----------



## gjouvenat (30 Octobre 2001)

Salutation Sébastien 51


----------



## archeos (30 Octobre 2001)

Bienveue ff-ff  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Puisses-tu trouver solution à tes problèmes, chaussure à ton pied et divertissement à ton ennui sur les differentes sections de ces forums


----------



## benjamin (30 Octobre 2001)

C'est donc mon tour pour *jerho*







Bienvenue à toi...


----------



## alèm (30 Octobre 2001)

_*salam pulpnet !!*_


----------



## benjamin (31 Octobre 2001)

Bienvenue à 'Mu', et souhaitons lui bonne chance pour son problème de clavier


----------



## alèm (31 Octobre 2001)

tu sais zarathoustra, je t'aime bien, tu es _civilisé_ et tu citais jusqu'il ya peu _Le gai savoir_ dans ta signature et en plus, tu es le seul capable de me battre en nombre de posts/jour chapeau (je vais aller vérifier mes chiffres)   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




tu veux que je te prête des bouquins de michaux, tu aimerais


----------



## benjamin (31 Octobre 2001)

N'essaye pas de me distraire, alèm  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Il y a Paul Ravier qui vient d'arriver


----------



## alèm (31 Octobre 2001)

_*salam MacLola !!*_


----------



## alèm (31 Octobre 2001)

_*salut Almux !!*_


----------



## benjamin (31 Octobre 2001)

*Bienvenue à toi, Pif*


----------



## alèm (31 Octobre 2001)

_*salut Pern57 !!*_


----------



## alèm (31 Octobre 2001)

_*hello holmes !!*_


----------



## alèm (31 Octobre 2001)

_*salut christopheb!!*_


----------



## benjamin (31 Octobre 2001)

Nan, j'l'avais. C'est pas juste.

Je suis obligé d'éditer mon message pour ne pas que 'christopheb' soit acceuilli deux fois  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







[30 octobre 2001 : message édité par zarathoustra]


----------



## benjamin (31 Octobre 2001)

_*Bienvenue à Philippe64*_








[31 octobre 2001 : message édité par zarathoustra]


----------



## touba (31 Octobre 2001)

bienvenue Boulere...
pfff... c'est nul ce post !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









hi hi hi...©


----------



## gjouvenat (31 Octobre 2001)

salut shiv...

Mais non touba mais non !!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Yes j'ai poster avant tout le monde !!!!


----------



## gjouvenat (31 Octobre 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par jfr:
*et si on pouvait en profiter pour enlever ce "e" inutile à la fin du mot "civilités", ça serait pas mal non plus, non? ou non?    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Ca fait un bout de temps mais bon... je vient de le faire


----------



## alèm (31 Octobre 2001)

_*salut eletonance!!*_


----------



## alèm (31 Octobre 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par gjouvenat:
*Tout le monde me compe l'herbe sous le pied... merde alors !!!   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

arrête de sauter et t'auras encore du gazon sous les semelles


----------



## alèm (1 Novembre 2001)

_*salut Franck-to !!*_


----------



## benjamin (1 Novembre 2001)

*Welcome symbiote...*








[31 octobre 2001 : message édité par zarathoustra]


----------



## archeos (1 Novembre 2001)

A tout nouveau venu désirat vivre en bonne harmonie, je souhaite la bienvenue !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Puisse ton nom en être le gage, symbiote


----------



## alèm (1 Novembre 2001)

_*salut le marin !!*_


----------



## archeos (1 Novembre 2001)

Bienvenue Corpi


----------



## alèm (1 Novembre 2001)

_*salut netsgo !!*_


----------



## mtra (1 Novembre 2001)

je j'etais juste un coup d'oeuil  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 il parait que c'est un post mythique


----------



## alèm (1 Novembre 2001)

_*salut pacog4 !!*_








_pfou, signé le snipper!_


----------



## benjamin (1 Novembre 2001)

*Bienvenue 'au pascal'*








[31 octobre 2001 : message édité par zarathoustra]


----------



## alèm (1 Novembre 2001)

_*salut "au pascal"!!*_


----------



## benjamin (1 Novembre 2001)

ze t'ai eu, na


----------



## alèm (1 Novembre 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par zarathoustra:
*ze t'ai eu, na   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

ben forcément, un pseudo pareil et je pense *au pascalou*, QG des forces de l'AE Sauvage


----------



## Sir (1 Novembre 2001)

C'est la premiere fois que je post dans ce sujet ...Donc


----------



## alèm (1 Novembre 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par SirMacGregor:
*C'est la premiere fois que je post dans ce sujet ...Donc*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

on s'en fout   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




bon, et puis je suis lent à cause d'IE, quitte à nous livrer les bécanes avec des logiciels de merde (IE) ils pourraient carrément nous les livrer avec Winbeurks dessus


----------



## aricosec (1 Novembre 2001)

bienvenu AUPASCAL,je ne suis pas comme KAMASOUTRA,je ne me laisse pas intimider par ALEM,ARCHEOS,GJOUVENAT,ces p'tits rigolos qui essaient de d'en faire voir,moi non,je me contente de te saler,et t'eclairer le fond d'ma poche pour que tu y glisse un ou deux pascals
avant les ecus.suivre les pointillés





 ...... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








 ...... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








 ......


----------



## baax (1 Novembre 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par SirMacGregor:
*C'est la premiere fois que je post dans ce sujet ...Donc*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

ben on peut dire sans trop se tromper que cette intervention fera date dans les annales de macgé tant sa pertinence décoiffe !

wooosh


----------



## gjouvenat (1 Novembre 2001)

Tout le monde me compe l'herbe sous le pied... merde alors !!!


----------



## alèm (2 Novembre 2001)

_*salut nawak !!*_


----------



## archeos (2 Novembre 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par gjouvenat:
*Oublier ce que j'ai dit... merci au premier qui passe par la... Moderateur ou admin d'effacer ce post

Merci*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Heureusement qu'il y en a jamais un qui passe par là


----------



## alèm (2 Novembre 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par archeos:
*

Heureusement qu'il y en a jamais un qui passe par là   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

*moi* par exemple, je serais le dernier à passer dans e genre de contrées


----------



## archeos (2 Novembre 2001)

Oui bon ça va, on peut confondre


----------



## alèm (2 Novembre 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par archeos:
*Oui bon ça va, on peut confondre*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>


on peut!


----------



## benjamin (2 Novembre 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par alèm:
*
on peut!
*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Tout est bon pour atteindre les 2000 d'ici à ce soir, alèm


----------



## benjamin (2 Novembre 2001)

Bienvenue à François Polloli


----------



## alèm (2 Novembre 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par zarathoustra:
*

Tout est bon pour atteindre les 2000 d'ici à ce soir, alèm   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

encore 80 posts, ça va être dur, j'en ai déjà fait 106 aujourd'hui   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







_et puis d'abord moi aussi je suis poli au lit!_  :d


----------



## alèm (2 Novembre 2001)

_*salut soda !!*_


----------



## alèm (2 Novembre 2001)

_*salut EL CHACAL !!*_


----------



## alèm (2 Novembre 2001)

_*salut Pellgomz!!*_


----------



## alèm (2 Novembre 2001)

_*salut Cypher!!*_


----------



## alèm (2 Novembre 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par alèm:
*






salut Cypher!!






*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

_*et ça vous fait rire???*_


----------



## benjamin (2 Novembre 2001)

*Bienvenue gael*








(quand alèm n'est pas là, zara danse  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )


----------



## gjouvenat (2 Novembre 2001)

Yes... je suis le premier   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Salut imat  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  et bienvenu !!!

Ouf... ca faisait longetemps !!!


----------



## alèm (3 Novembre 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>pettite annonce de Tribumac :
- place de posteur fou sur le thread Civilités à prendre, poste à pourvoir immédiatement, bonne rémunération, promotion rapide, avantages en natures intéressants, le postulant devra faire preuve d'enthousiasme et de bonne humeur tout le temps, il devra faire preuve d'un minimum d'humour et se montrer serviable avec les nouveaux arrivants (orientation vers le barMacgé, les toilettes et accessoirement les autres forums), pour toute candidature, envoyer un billet de 20$ à _Alèm sociedad do Coimbra_ pour frais de dossiers, voilà  <HR></BLOCKQUOTE>


----------



## alèm (3 Novembre 2001)

_*salut pa77!!*_


----------



## alèm (3 Novembre 2001)

_*salut koula!!*_


----------



## alèm (3 Novembre 2001)

je suis peut-être *accro* mais je r*accroche* mon tablier de civilisateur


----------



## benjamin (3 Novembre 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par alèm:
*je suis peut-être accro mais je raccroche mon tablier de civilisateur    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Vais-je être assez endurant pour assurer la glorieuse relève


----------



## benjamin (3 Novembre 2001)

*Bienvenue Jacek*


----------



## archeos (3 Novembre 2001)

Apparemment tu es en panne dès le milieu de la première nuit, donc 
*bienvenue labbey*


----------



## benjamin (3 Novembre 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par archeos:
*Apparemment tu es en panne dès le milieu de la première nuit, donc 
bienvenue labbey



*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Ouaip. Et je n'ai pas que cela à faire.
Mais bienvenue tout de même à *Bruno Lemaistre*


----------



## benjamin (3 Novembre 2001)

Avant de m'en aller, je souhaite tout de même la bienvenue à _*ddkworld*_


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (3 Novembre 2001)




----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (4 Novembre 2001)

salut à tous les nouveaux


----------



## mtra (4 Novembre 2001)

salut mtraistheking !!!


----------



## mtra (4 Novembre 2001)

salut itib

OUAIS mon premier vrai post dans ce truc


----------



## benjamin (4 Novembre 2001)

*Bienvenue Arthur*


----------



## mtra (5 Novembre 2001)

&gt;&gt;&gt;baabidi93&lt;&lt;&lt;


----------



## benjamin (5 Novembre 2001)

*Bienvenue whitespirit*


----------



## benjamin (5 Novembre 2001)

*Bienvenue isa2*


----------



## mtra (5 Novembre 2001)

ha zut j'avais pas vus le post de zara !

je jouais rapidité  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 comme LO c'est un diminutif de "aLOrs ca baigne" je touve ca pas mal comme aceuil


----------



## archeos (5 Novembre 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par mtra:
*ha zut j'avais pas vus le post de zara !

je jouais rapidité   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 comme LO c'est un diminutif de "aLOrs ca baigne" je touve ca pas mal comme aceuil   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

En anglais c'est l'abréviation de à se rOuLer de rire. Comme ils font tout à l'envers..;


----------



## benjamin (5 Novembre 2001)

*Bienvenue aussi*


----------



## benjamin (5 Novembre 2001)

*Bienvenue Lex*


----------



## benjamin (6 Novembre 2001)

*Bienvenue ebusi*








[05 novembre 2001 : message édité par zarathoustra]


----------



## gjouvenat (6 Novembre 2001)

Hey tu as bientot plus de post que moi alors tu vas te calmer tout de suite !!!!


----------



## benjamin (6 Novembre 2001)

...je me suis calmé depuis hier.
Là, je fais quelques tous sur MacG entre des révisions passionnantes de lettres et de socio.
alèm m'a légué son sytème ultra-performant de surveillance à l'entrée de MacG (voir les premiers posts de ce sujet), ça aide


----------



## benjamin (6 Novembre 2001)

*Bienvenue Tylerdurden*


----------



## alèm (6 Novembre 2001)

_ tu as du oublier la MàJ car là ya robur qui veint d'arriver _

_ps: pas encore réussi à désinstaller mon système_


----------



## alèm (6 Novembre 2001)

_puis Pastio je vous laisse leur souhaiter la bienvenue_


----------



## archeos (6 Novembre 2001)

Salut et bienvenue, Tittom à la configuration minimaliste pour s'envoler


----------



## benjamin (6 Novembre 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par alèm:
* tu as du oublier la MàJ car là ya robur qui veint d'arriver 

ps: pas encore réussi à désinstaller mon système



*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Désolé. Je n'ai pas encore trouvé le moyen d'accéder aux forums depuis mon portable (ne me parlez pas de wap  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ) pour être prévenu quand je sors.
Finalement, il faudrait trouver un autre gardien du temple...


----------



## benjamin (6 Novembre 2001)

*Bienvenue Michele Bugliaro*


----------



## benjamin (6 Novembre 2001)

*Bienvenue knbtahiti*


----------



## mtra (6 Novembre 2001)

lo isa2


----------



## benjamin (6 Novembre 2001)

Si on est deux à le dire à chaque fois, ça va pas le faire


----------



## archeos (6 Novembre 2001)

Surtout que  <BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>* lo isa2*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE> ce n'est pas génial comme accueil. Le quidam aurait presque tendance à croire qu'on  rit de lui et à ne plus remettre la souris ici


----------



## benjamin (6 Novembre 2001)

*Bienvenue alhambra*


----------



## gjouvenat (6 Novembre 2001)

Salut greg !!!


----------



## benjamin (7 Novembre 2001)

*Bienvenue hektor2*


----------



## benjamin (7 Novembre 2001)

*Bienvenue grafico*


----------



## benjamin (7 Novembre 2001)

*Bienvenue giigbook*


----------



## gribouille (7 Novembre 2001)

_(with the appointment of her majesty the queen SirMacGregor)_


----------



## benjamin (7 Novembre 2001)

*Bienvenue gregsc*


----------



## gjouvenat (7 Novembre 2001)

Yes il est à moi le nouveau   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Salut [ObiWan]


----------



## benjamin (7 Novembre 2001)

*Bienvenue tuan*


----------



## benjamin (7 Novembre 2001)

*Bienvenue Béru*


----------



## mtra (8 Novembre 2001)

vlan rhizome  ! !


----------



## benjamin (8 Novembre 2001)

*Bienvenue denabi*


----------



## benjamin (8 Novembre 2001)

*Bienvenue Seraph_01*


----------



## benjamin (8 Novembre 2001)

*Bienvenue bilouthekid*


----------



## alèm (9 Novembre 2001)

_et vla Phebus qui s'amène et pas de gardien du Temple, pffff  _


----------



## alèm (9 Novembre 2001)

_et puis LeBonze vient de s'inscrire sous le nom de *Poney Joli*_

chouette


----------



## archeos (9 Novembre 2001)

Tu m'as largement battu, j'ai eu la même idée que toi Alèm, je e peut que renouveler le salut de l'inscription du Bonze


----------



## alèm (9 Novembre 2001)

_les vieux réflexes, tu sais   
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



_


----------



## archeos (9 Novembre 2001)

J'ai voulu sauter dessus, mais le thread me revoilou m'a mis KO


----------



## benjamin (9 Novembre 2001)

*Bienvenue arnaud*


----------



## benjamin (9 Novembre 2001)

*Bienvenue Samir*


----------



## gribouille (9 Novembre 2001)

vou fatiguez pas, on le sais que toutes vos simagrées et bassesses de courtoisie sont là simplement pour camouffler proprement vos assoiffements de remontées de score de posts et gagner des chtites toi-toiles

Bueaaaarh aussi


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (9 Novembre 2001)

Ah ouais donc j'ai carrément été grillé même avec mon pseudo ultra-discret.
Bon.
Notez tout de même que l'identifiant "LeBonze" a été "réservé", dixit le message d'inscription. Qui s'est permis de me pécho mes copyrights?

Mais avouez que la vie, c'est pas Danao-pêche tous les jours. Aucun problème pendant 5 ans avec un 8500, et il faut que le port Ethernet d'un iBook tout neuf déconne. C'est pas McGreg qui s'occupe des tests préventes, par hasard?


----------



## benjamin (9 Novembre 2001)

*Bienvenue Rémi D*


----------



## benjamin (9 Novembre 2001)

*Bienvenue BorisE*


----------



## gjouvenat (10 Novembre 2001)

Bienvenu  horus


----------



## benjamin (10 Novembre 2001)

Mon système de détection semble enfin marcher.
Bienvenue *Lancelot*


----------



## benjamin (11 Novembre 2001)

Bienvenue à tous ceux qui sont arrivés aujourd'hui, et en particulier au dernier :







*Bienvenue Nicolas-Marseille*


----------



## benjamin (12 Novembre 2001)

*Bienvenue Blob*


----------



## benjamin (12 Novembre 2001)

*Bienvenue wattelli*














*Bienvenue charlouss*








[deux pour le prix d'un]


----------



## gribouille (12 Novembre 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par zarathoustra:
*Mon système de détection semble enfin marcher.
Bienvenue Lancelot






*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

tout pareil


----------



## gribouille (12 Novembre 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par zarathoustra:
*Bienvenue à tous ceux qui sont arrivés aujourd'hui, et en particulier au dernier :







Bienvenue Nicolas-Marseille






*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

tout pareil


----------



## gribouille (12 Novembre 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par zarathoustra:
*






Bienvenue inet5






*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

tout pareil


----------



## gribouille (12 Novembre 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par zarathoustra:
*






Bienvenue Blob






*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

tout aussi


----------



## gribouille (12 Novembre 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par zarathoustra:
*






Bienvenue wattelli














Bienvenue charlouss





[deux pour le prix d'un]*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

aussi


----------



## gribouille (12 Novembre 2001)

hello " DiM@c"


----------



## benjamin (12 Novembre 2001)

Tu as oublié de dire _'tout pareil'_ à DiM@c

Allez, tiens :







*Bienvenue DiM@c*









Mais si tu veux remonter les 419 posts de ce sujet, tu as du chemin.


----------



## gribouille (12 Novembre 2001)

AH AH GRILLÉ le zara.... posté avant, NA


----------



## archeos (12 Novembre 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par gribouille:
*AH AH GRILLÉ le zara.... posté avant, NA   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Bon, ben tout pareil aussi


----------



## gribouille (12 Novembre 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par archeos:
*

Bon, ben tout pareil aussi*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Beeuuuuuarrrr aussi


----------



## archeos (12 Novembre 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par gribouille:
*

Beeuuuuuarrrr aussi   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Et dire que tu critiquais ceux qui postaient ici  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Peur de te faire dépasser par SirMacGrégor ? T'inquiètes, ça m'a pris aussi, mais depuis qu'il fait des phrases, il ne poste que tout les deux jours, c'est le temps d'envoi pour son LC


----------



## benjamin (12 Novembre 2001)

*Bienvenue à notre cher etetet*


----------



## benjamin (12 Novembre 2001)

*Bienvenue fantomas*


----------



## benjamin (12 Novembre 2001)

*Bienvenue inet5*


----------



## archeos (12 Novembre 2001)

*Bienvenue au fan (j'espère) de Nick Lord* eshaver


----------



## gribouille (13 Novembre 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par archeos:
*Bienvenue au fan (j'espère) de Nick Lord eshaver*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

ouais pareil.... pas eus le temps sinon


----------



## benjamin (13 Novembre 2001)

*Bienvenue dustu*


----------



## benjamin (13 Novembre 2001)

*Bienvenue Balooo*


----------



## archeos (13 Novembre 2001)

En fait ce n'était pas e-shaver, peut-être re shaver ou me
_En tout cas, en voilà une que je n'ai pas loupé : Natacha, bienvenue_


----------



## benjamin (13 Novembre 2001)

*Bienvenue ymd*


----------



## gribouille (13 Novembre 2001)

bienvenus à tous ceux que j'ai loupé. mais en tant que Nioubies, veuillez faire vos allégences au bar auprès des maitres illico-presto


----------



## alèm (14 Novembre 2001)

_* Salut Lally! joli prénom l'amie!*_


----------



## gjouvenat (15 Novembre 2001)

_* Salut fabord  
!*_


----------



## gjouvenat (20 Novembre 2001)

Tout ce perd de notre temps !!!!

Bonjour fablue


----------



## le chapelier fou (21 Novembre 2001)

un p'tit coucou à tous les nouveau membres


----------



## thebiglebowsky (23 Novembre 2001)

L'instant de la poésie  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









Le forum est un océan qui cristallise toutes nos émotions : amitié, déception, colère, humour, etc... etc...
Chacune de ses vagues apporte son flot de newbees avides de communication et de partage, et lorsqu'elle se retire, elle entraîne tristement avec elle quelques uns de nos plus beaux coquillages : les toubas marmiteux, les amiraux bretonnants, quelques haricots secs nageant à contre-courant...et j'en passe...
La chose pourrait être triste, si ce n'est que cette même vague ondulante les déposera ailleurs, au gré des vents et des marées sur d'autres rivages et il n'est pas sûr qu'ils ne nous reviennent un jour, gorgés de soleil et repus de rhum bissap...
Et là, je vous le dis...ce jour-là sera un Grand Jour !
J'attendrai !


----------



## Amiral 29 (23 Novembre 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par thebiglebowsky:
*L'instant de la poésie   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









Le forum est un océan qui cristallise toutes nos émotions : amitié, déception, colère, humour, etc... etc...
Chacune de ses vagues apporte son flot de newbees avides de communication et de partage, et lorsqu'elle se retire, elle entraîne tristement avec elle quelques uns de nos plus beaux coquillages : les toubas marmiteux, les amiraux bretonnants, quelques haricots secs nageant à contre-courant...et j'en passe...
La chose pourrait être triste, si ce n'est que cette même vague ondulante les déposera ailleurs, au gré des vents et des marées sur d'autres rivages et il n'est pas sûr qu'ils ne nous reviennent un jour, gorgés de soleil et repus de rhum bissap...
Et là, je vous le dis...ce jour-là sera un Grand Jour !
J'attendrai !*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Très très joli l'instant de poésie!
L'Amiral Bretonnant du bord de l'Oéan te salue bien!

Toujours en carénage...sans oublier le p'tit apéro: Ricard + glaçons!

A un de ces jours!

Kenavo


----------



## thebiglebowsky (23 Novembre 2001)

Je l'avais pressenti : c'est un grand jour !
Bonjour l'Amiral...
et surtout, garde le cap...l'amitié c'est tout droit...!!!
A bientôt 
thebig


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (23 Novembre 2001)

ouinnn  !! meuurrgg !oouiii ! sluuurp !
aahhh ouiinnn !aarrrgh !
cette poésie du dude m'esbaubi,quel envolée,quel lyrisme,j'en pisse partout,décidemment mon absence de ces derniers jours m'a fait louper quelque chose,avec l'amiral et le faux frére de touba je m'associe pour une grande ovation,sans oublier de dire bonjour au nouvel arrivant ,ce post lowiskaien m'ayant fait oublier son nom.

BONJOUR  ET BIENVENUE


----------



## thebiglebowsky (23 Novembre 2001)

Deux de retrouvés en deux jours...!!!
C'est trop beau pour être vrai  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Content de te revoir Rico !!!
Amitiés,
thebig


----------



## kodex (24 Novembre 2001)

Un grand 'oucou aux Maîtres du Salut et aux Pêcheurs d'Etoiles   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Idem les néos comme ma pomme   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





a + tous
et que le Grand Croc vous garde


----------



## Amiral 29 (24 Novembre 2001)

Qui est-ce ce aricomouillé non enregistré?

Encore 1 noyé désespéré que la houle ramène sur notre côte?
Inscrivez moi çà de force sur la liste des matelots de fortune...Et à fond de cale pendant 3 semaines!

Kenavo


----------



## aricosec (24 Novembre 2001)

chouette l'amiral a fini son tour du monde,avec quelques mois de r'tard,mais bon,a l'impossible nul n'est tenu,l'a du encore sauver quelques marsouins microbé par quelque siréne de port,les avait pourtant prevenu de mettre leur ciré,mais  ces gars là ont toujours le grand foc levé,pour lui on craint rien,l'est en periode d'abstinence.

au fait bienvenu a KEAK


----------



## alèm (26 Novembre 2001)

*vavavoum*


----------



## le chapelier fou (28 Novembre 2001)

salut stephen


----------



## aricosec (28 Novembre 2001)

decidemment les bonnes manieres se perdent,papa rico va encore donner l'exemple

bonjour et bienvenue OPER


----------



## archeos (28 Novembre 2001)

Et je t'emboite le pas en accueillant Aproxi


----------



## aricosec (28 Novembre 2001)

quand c'est demandé gentiment !

bienvenue PLEASEHELP


----------



## le chapelier fou (30 Novembre 2001)

bienvenu Heres


----------



## benjamin (2 Décembre 2001)

Petite pause pendant une dissert'.
Bienvenue à tous ceux que j'ai oubliés depuis deux semaines, et spécialement au dernier d'entre eux : 






*Bienvenue epsilon*







Voilà


----------



## alèm (3 Décembre 2001)

*Bonjour laure, interprête en langue des signes!*


----------



## benjamin (3 Décembre 2001)

...tu as eu _Laure_. Eh bien moi, j'ai _Charlotte_...   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









*Bienvenue Charlotte*








[03 décembre 2001 : message édité par zarathoustra]


----------



## benjamin (3 Décembre 2001)

...j'suis pas réveillé, moi  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







[03 décembre 2001 : message édité par zarathoustra]


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (4 Décembre 2001)

'

Bienvenue à Siteafefe !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Ceci est quasiment un message personnel, mon gars Thomas qui se cache derrière ce pseudo étant le petit dernier d'une longue lignée provenant de la Radio du Monde !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Sois heureux ici petit !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Spéciale dédicace à Muludovski et JDuffas !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




'+


----------



## benjamin (5 Décembre 2001)

*Bienvenue capucine*


----------



## Bilbo (3 Octobre 2003)

Bienvenue Popoljunior. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




À+

P.S. pour les anciens : je traînais dans les profondeurs et là, je n'ai vraiment pas pu résister.


----------



## Dark Templar (4 Octobre 2003)

Bienvenue à deardaddy


----------



## bebert (4 Octobre 2003)

Bienvenue à :

pogany de Strasbourg !

Chipie !


----------



## Dark Templar (4 Octobre 2003)

Wellcome  Yanis


----------

